# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Viper Mad Chords

## the_dude

So I just heard this tune played by the Carolina Chocolate Drops (who are awesome) and I need to learn how to play this tune on the good ol mando.  Can anyone help me with the chord progression? From what I've been able to find its in the key of F, buts thats all I really got. 

heres a link to a video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Evu7T...feature=relmfu

----------


## Gary S

I am familiar with this tune through the amazing soprano sax and clarinet playing of Sydney Bechet. Here is a link.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZh4f...8B7B8299098CE7
In the key of F the chords are something like this
F-F-A7-Dm
Bb-Bb7-F-D7-G7-C7
F-F-A7-Dm
Bb-Bb7-F-D7-G7-C7-F

This is rough but may get you started...Gary

----------

